# NC....land based sharkin report



## NCsharker (Sep 10, 2008)

hey guys i havent posted much for a while so here you go. for the last 2 weeks or so me and my buddy have been handing it to the big sharks off the surf on yalled baits. here are some pics from the last few weeks.














































all of the fish we have been catching have been released alive. hope you guys enjoy.

jason


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

juvie tigers sure are pretty


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow too much for me!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

the small tiger is cool!

the st's look girthy!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

nice tiger


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

where were you fishing, north beaches?


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Were these pictures in the fishermans post?? I think i recognize them from there


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Way to go man, saw yall in the Fish Post. Double header is pretty awesome. I gotta drag myself out there, its just been too cold for me. This report might get me out there, thanks for posting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn! Them some toothy fellers! That baby tiger is one pretty fish. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Heck of a report Jason!!!!Keep 'em coming!


----------



## NCsharker (Sep 10, 2008)

Yea guys nothing prepairs you for seeing a tiger. It is just the prettiest thing in the would. We worked for that fish to, it was cold as hell and the fish didnt hit till 3:45 in the morning and that was the only hit all night.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats man was last sunday still your last trip


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

LOBES! nice sharks bud  lil tiger looks cool




Jesse


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm jealous...


Nice sharks 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Sick dude! .. It's a little sketchy tring to revive and release huh?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

pretty work


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Great fish!

What reel and line are you using sharker?

Evan


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> LOBES! nice sharks bud  lil tiger looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LoL, Lobes


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey lobes , Still using a boddy bord to get your baits outLoL


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics Jason! "Nemo" has been throwin' :--| up at work everyday thinking 'bout how he didn't go with you guys. He needs to shoot a deer to get his mind back right.

opcorn:


----------



## Jed11 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool if there ever was... as a newbie... I've got a question... why is it when people swim in the ocean and there is a sighting of a shark there are reports all over the place and people who swim stay away... yet fisherman seem to reel them in all the time.

I've got video I'll try to post after I get home of a guy who caught a nice shark about 18 inches off the Avon pier yesterday (Thursday.)


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jason...*

...I see you got it dialed in. Way to go. We need to revive the post I made with you and my granddaughter. "An epic battle" Maybe I'll revisit it. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great pics and great report!! I wish we had the "stowaway toeable" digitals that are available today back in the 70's...... 
Back then,plenty of BIG hammers,lemons,bulls,duskys,and even tigers in those days caught off Jennettes,Rodanthe,Frisco.. I caught more than my share back then and never got a pic.. Back then the rec fisherman (through ignorance :redface: )was part of the problem in the big sharks survival,as well as longliners,and other commercials.... Not many big ones were released in those days.. Most wound up in fish dumps ect... What a shame.. They should be released,and I comend you for it...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Jed11 said:


> Cool if there ever was... as a newbie... I've got a question... why is it when people swim in the ocean and there is a sighting of a shark there are reports all over the place and people who swim stay away... yet fisherman seem to reel them in all the time.
> 
> I've got video I'll try to post after I get home of a guy who caught a nice shark about 18 inches off the Avon pier yesterday (Thursday.)


If half these people had any idea how close these big sharks are to them at any given time, they would never enter the water man. That's not to say there are millions of them just behind every sandbar, or we would catch them all the time with every cast (which can happen sometimes I've heard lol ) But it's just an event calculated with wild bloodthirsty media coverage.

Example.
Tropical Storm Hannah was coming up the coast of NC to blast away at the coast line. Storm teams were in full combat gear, mobilized and moved out to various location to "cover the impending doom". I can remember one reporter holding his hat screaming that we "were having gusts up to 45 mph!!!!". Well, in the last 2 weeks the winds have cranked over 45 mph on 3 or 4 different occasions, and while I'm still new down here and get excited about it, nobody else seems to notice, especially not the weather channel. DD said this was a "sissy blow" haha. The media is responsible for all the shark hoopla, as well as 95% of the rest of the hoopla in this country I would venture!!

opcorn:


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sweet...*

Those are some sweet sharks Jay, I saw those pics you've got at TX shark fisning too. Just wish you'd call me BEFORE going once in a while instead of waiting untill the day after! Good work anyway...I'll keep beating the water I can get my feet to up this way.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

NICE sharks tell Justin that me and Brandon might come up there over Thanksgiving


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

i know the one is a tiger, what kind were the others?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drum junky said:


> i know the one is a tiger, what kind were the others?



"Sandtigers"


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow awesome catches. I didn't know that sharks would be biting this late in the season. I'm from up north. I've caught mini sharks (muskys, pike, tigers) Never the real deal though. Any advice on rod and reel for catching sharks??? I am very new to surfcasting and could use anyhelp that could offer.


----------

